# Frogs not breeding/calling!



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

I do not know what to do at this point......I know I have a male and I have heard him call when at very high temps (84-86 degrees)....and Marcus Breece says they are a sexed pair, so i trust the other is a female......but that being said- my Pumilio Salt Creeks will not call and/or breed (to my knowlege). They just sit in different Bromeliads, are not very active, no calling.......nothing. 
Any advice would help....but my house thermostat can NOT be in the mid to high 80s constantly or else i may die of heat stroke haha. 
Any ideas, comments, or advice?


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

It can take weeks,months and longer for them to get acclimated to a new set up or maybe a change up in their set up. > temps,bromeliads location,plants...humidity. so many things can factor in towards any breeding behavior with your pums. Just need to be patient and let them come around. Salt creek isn't a prolific breeder, as far as I know.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

I have followed your threads for the past few days. It sounds like you just received your frogs. You have to be patient. I've had pairs breed the first night. Ive also bought proven pairs that never got going. Its a waiting game.

That being said your humidity has to be much higher , or you most likely wont see breeding activity.


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

djfergu said:


> I do not know what to do at this point......I know I have a male and I have heard him call when at very high temps (84-86 degrees)....and Marcus Breece says they are a sexed pair, so i trust the other is a female......but that being said- my Pumilio Salt Creeks will not call and/or breed (to my knowlege). They just sit in different Bromeliads, are not very active, no calling.......nothing.
> Any advice would help....but my house thermostat can NOT be in the mid to high 80s constantly or else i may die of heat stroke haha.
> Any ideas, comments, or advice?


Ok, I'm going to go out on a limb here and offer up my observations.

You got these frogs about two weeks ago. Initially they were in an almost bone dry viv with a screen top, a red heat bulb and a fan blowing air in from the outside.
After much discourse you removed the heat lamp and completely redid the tank.
Now you have frogs who have been in your care for a little more than 14 days and have been through shipping, the Sahara desert and a complete remodel...
I'm thinking that with the right temps, proper humidity and being left alone to settle in you should be seeing some results in the near future.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks guys.....what should my humidity be at (IYO)?
and should it stay at that level indefinately?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Did you do any research at all before purchasing these precious frogs?


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

That is no limb ..it is a solid tree!




ruthieb said:


> Ok, I'm going to go out on a limb here and offer up my observations.
> 
> You got these frogs about two weeks ago. Initially they were in an almost bone dry viv with a screen top, a red heat bulb and a fan blowing air in from the outside.
> After much discourse you removed the heat lamp and completely redid the tank.
> ...


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

I would say 70 % at the low end. You can simulate dry season by not misting as often(lowering the humidity), then pick it back up again(to raise humidity). This can induce breeding .

I would get a glass top for your viv.


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

If you really really truly would like to see some calling and higher activity....you can seran plastic wrap the top screen cover maybe three turns around...you may cover the ventilation holes the front of the exo on the bottom(as I feel enough ventilation runs every time you open viv, and through those very wide gaps in the exo door edges) plant some ground low light philedendrons(they love to lay on these)as well as some highlight golden pothos(beware of root-plant inside mini pot) buy some of that sleepy moss or even the petsmart green moss (if you want green look) clip it to the background and keep it wet as it will eventually spread and maintain humidity high....or you can just get some sphag moss and do the same. Mount some nice large breeder size bromeliads up high as they hold tons of water for them to hangout by, lots of leaf litter on the ground as it will encourage them to become bolder and explore the floor knowing they have tons of spots to jet to if threatened ....


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

You can cut inner lips of the exoterra top, measure it,go to Lowes,and have them cut a glass($4.99) and just drop in..or you can do exact same thing but at an actual glass shop and have them cut thicker piece and drill some holes to fit misting nozzles and either order a nice little mistking system or go to nearest petsmart and buy a monsoon mister($100!) And let these systems do the work! That'll maintain an accurate constant humidity level. And as you add more vivs, one system can mist several vivs ....


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Is this really happening again?


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't wait for the next thread in a few days..."my salt creek calling too much! My head hurts!what should I do?"


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

If you don't want to hear the answer, stop asking the question.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

This dude is the poster boy for researching before you buy frogs!!!

I'm all in favor of asking questions on this forum, after all it is a form made for the dissemination of information about dart frogs. But for cripes sake!! Do some damn work on your own. Read read read about the frogs BEFORE you buy them. Then read some more. I bet 99% of these questions can be found in a book and by using the search function. These are not impulse buy animals, they require a little bit more husbandry technique than a dog or cat. Would you just walk into a car dealership, point at a car, and say I'll take that one without knowing a damn thing about it?
So why should a living, breathing animal be any different??? 
I swear people are so damn lazy and ignorant these days....it's obviously getting worse by the day.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay.....here is where I take a deep breath, take all of the critisisms as "helpful" (and not as an insult), and try and explain.....
As many of you know, I have been through alot. It obviously shows in my previous threads, as well as this one.....and I am just trying to "juggle ideas". I have done alot of research and read quite a bit of literature, not to mention you all have tried your best to help me. That being said, I think I may have made a mistake.
I honestly have been holding onto a different "method" taught to me by the breeder himself and it may be time to just give that up and listen to you all.
so in other words- YOU ARE ALL RIGHT!
I feel that you havegiven me a verbal beating at the end here on this post, and even though I do not really appreciate that, it is maybe what had to happen. I hope to not get that sort of response from people in the future, as I feel it is not really benefiting anyone by critisizing them....and is just plain not very nice. My feelings are a bit hurt, however some of you did offer some great advice that I will be utilizing, so thanks for that. I will be checking for more responses in the near future and hopefully the verbal beating is over.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Folks - if you have nothing *good *to add - go away.

If you do have information for the OP - let's try not to be quite so negative in how you present the information.

And to the OP - they may seem negative - but they do have a bit of a point. These are very delicate creatures and it doesn't take much to kill them. It also takes the proper conditions (and I see you're trying to find them ... ), and much patience, to breed these frogs.

Good luck.

s


----------



## ruthieb (Oct 18, 2010)

djfergu said:


> Okay.....here is where I take a deep breath, take all of the critisisms as "helpful" (and not as an insult), and try and explain.....
> As many of you know, I have been through alot. It obviously shows in my previous threads, as well as this one.....and I am just trying to "juggle ideas". I have done alot of research and read quite a bit of literature, not to mention you all have tried your best to help me. That being said, I think I may have made a mistake.
> I honestly have been holding onto a different "method" taught to me by the breeder himself and it may be time to just give that up and listen to you all.
> so in other words- YOU ARE ALL RIGHT!
> I feel that you havegiven me a verbal beating at the end here on this post, and even though I do not really appreciate that, it is maybe what had to happen. I hope to not get that sort of response from people in the future, as I feel it is not really benefiting anyone by critisizing them....and is just plain not very nice. My feelings are a bit hurt, however some of you did offer some great advice that I will be utilizing, so thanks for that. I will be checking for more responses in the near future and hopefully the verbal beating is over.


It's good that you are trying not to personalize our offerings of assistance to your qestions. If you can remove yourself from the equation for just a moment and not take the victim stance....think of what your frogs have been through in the past two weeks because of your desire to experiment.
Your desire to own these animals has overridden your capacity to provide the proper environment. This often happens when people purchase on a whim. I've been in the pet industry almost all my life, have worked in the past with the Southern California Reptile Rescue and have seen this sort of thing hundreds of times and it is still painful to think of these animals being improperly cared for. I'm sure this is where we are all coming from....concern for the animals. The need for proper education PRIOR to purchasing is tantamount for the ease of transition for these frogs to a long and healthy life in a glass box. If that isn't the case, then read, read, read and listen to what everyone is telling you...and hopefully that is truly where you are now.
We want you to do well by these frogs. This is why, despite your challenging conversational style, we have all attempted to help your frogs. They are in your care, it is you who is responsible for there very lives and if you want to personalize our words and victimize yourself, that is your right. The thing is, your frogs haven't that ability. They can only survive or die under your care.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

To properly answer your original post here is my input...

After your other threads it was obvious that mistakes were being made. There is nothing wrong with making mistakes, just own up to them and move past it with the right attitude and you can quickly change things around. I hope that you have taken in everyones advice and criticism about the proper care and setup for these frogs. 

Your tank should be almost completely sealed off with maybe a strip of screen ventilation. Temp should be between 70-82 deg and humidity no less than 70%. I remember you saying you switch from the heat lamp to a normal bulb which is good. There should be ample room for your frogs to hide and wander around while feeling safe, and adding a few film canisters could help in the future as well.

You did and should currently be editting their current setup to reflect the appropriate environment. During this transition it is not uncommon that calling will stop and activity will slow down.

After making the proper adjustments and allowing some time to adapt they will more than likely not take long to get back to business. Alot of this hobby is about time (research), patience (research), love (research), and devotion (research). Please do not take this advice as poorly as in your previous threads, I am simply looking out for you and your frogs best interests!


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Ruthie- I feel like you are completely right in the fact that we are all here for the frogs. I had gotten lost in a barrage of different oppinions and that is NOT what I should have done from the get-go. I feel that my conditions in the tank are prety adequate at this point and appreciate your wise words/critisisms. I DO need to set myself aside and just see things from the frogs' POV....and you made me realize that. thank you.

CSCHUB13- I really feel like I have taken what you said the wrong way, until now. In fact, i have been quite mad in the past and gotten sorta "bent". That being said, i see things in more of a positive light with you now and really want to tell you that I am appreciative of you looking out, even though it took this long to realize it. I do not agree with how you worded everything (and quite frankly got everyone to gang up on me Haha), but on the other hand I know that you meant well and truely CARE for the frogs that are in my collection.....and thats what its all about. I have seen you in the wrong light in the past, and I am sorry for that, truely.....and if you can forgive me and maybe not be so mean (haha just joking) then I am sure we can benefit from one another and be friendly on here. Agree? Thank you for everything!


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

UPDATE:
Upon approaching my Salt Creek tank to enclose the top with glass, I had to stop because the male started calling again! Very happy with the fact that I know I have to be doing something right! Haha.
I will probably still seal it off a little more to raise humidity in the tank. Currently, I have it at 65%-70%.....so a little more should be perfect!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

djfergu said:


> I will probably still seal it off a little more to raise humidity in the tank. Currently, I have it at 65%-70%.....so a little more should be perfect!


Lowering the temps to low-mid 70s will probably kick them up even more - lower temps + high humidity to them = storm coming, which means let's start breeding.


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

djfergu said:


> UPDATE:
> Upon approaching my Salt Creek tank to enclose the top with glass, I had to stop because the male started calling again! Very happy with the fact that I know I have to be doing something right! Haha.
> I will probably still seal it off a little more to raise humidity in the tank. Currently, I have it at 65%-70%.....so a little more should be perfect!


I really meant my tips on my first responds. They work.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe ya frog wrangler! They are currently at around 77 degrees and humidity says it is at 67%. I have just sealed off the top to create more humidity, and also left a "square" for ventilation where the computer fan goes. This should be good?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

djfergu said:


> Okay.....here is where I take a deep breath, take all of the critisisms as "helpful" (and not as an insult), and try and explain.....


I'm going to recommend a second deep breath and walk away for at least a few days from fiddling with the enclosure (and preferably for at least a week to ten days). The more changes you make to it in a short period of time, the greater the stress level on the frogs. If you are worried about the humidity level (see the size of the vents on my verticle cages below) then try bumping up either the frequency of the misting or the length of time the mist head runs. Either of those will bump up the humidity. 

I have some concerns about sealing up the tank any more given that your temperatures are still a little over 80F. The more the tank is sealed to increase humidity, the more heat it holds. Instead of adding more glass try using a two misting heads (a dual one means you won't have to add a second hole). There are many paths to getting the frogs to breed without sealing them up in a box... 

These are some of my verticle enclosures and despite the fact that I have those huge vents, the pumilo that are paired up have and do produce offspring with fair regularity. People often underestimate how adaptable these frogs are....... 

Some comments

Ed


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Ed- The temp in the tank is at 75 degrees-78 degrees (at highest) and as i said, I have cut off alot of ventilation, but there is a "square with ventilation and a computer fan there to circulate air. also, do not forget that ZooMed enclosures have the vents on fromt also which are not blocked. Humidity is at about 67% right now.
(To all) I have a double mister head in tere now. Its a mistking that goes off every 4 hours in 10 second incriments....and then at 8 PM goes off for 20 seconds. Should I be misting more? Should my HOME be a little higher temps? Please help.

That said, i do agree that this is the last time I hopefully mess with the frogs for a while and hope it works out well for me. i can always make slits in the saran wrap too....just saying. Thank you!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I agree, the best things is to back away and let them rest. Your humidity will probably go up as the wood and soil begin to absorb water. I am not sure how old your frogs are but it does take a good year for them to reach sexual maturity. So, it may be a few months before you see anything. The more you mess with the tank the longer it will be before you get the results you want. At this point it seems like temps and humidity are okay. 

Oh, don't be ashamed that you didn't "search" the forum. Half the crap you find in the "search" method is a bunch of old out dated crap, which is also half made up by people who didn't know what they were talking about. Asking questions is why we have a forum, even if it is the same questions. Otherwise, we would just print this forum off into a book and just tell you to read. Also, why aren't they blaming the breeder that sold you the frogs? 

If breeding were easy to accomplish in the first 2 weeks, we would be overflowing with frogs.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Leave the temperatures alone for now, and don't increase the house temperatures. 

For some reason, the hobby has fixated on the idea that humidity must be maximized in the cookbook style recipes which typically results in having to keep the frogs in conditions 24/7/365 unlike how the frogs live in the wild. This potentially impacts a number of aspects of the behavior as well as the physiology of the frogs.. a short list (not meant to be totally inclusive) of potential impacts includes
1) color both the type and intensity (as continued breeding reduces available supplies of carotenoids)
2) size (constant breeding reduces size as resources that would normally be allocated for growth are redirected to breeding)
3) (with pumilio), production of clutches for fertilization while the female is still feeding tadpoles (at direct odds of how the frogs breed and care for tadpoles in the wild (which can also be a major player in why imported frogs are more fecund initially and then surviving froglets tapers off)
depletion of stored nutrients... 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

djfergu said:


> Ed- The temp in the tank is at 75 degrees-78 degrees (at highest) and as i said, I have cut off alot of ventilation, but there is a "square with ventilation and a computer fan there to circulate air. also, do not forget that ZooMed enclosures have the vents on fromt also which are not blocked. Humidity is at about 67% right now.
> (To all) I have a double mister head in tere now. Its a mistking that goes off every 4 hours in 10 second incriments....and then at 8 PM goes off for 20 seconds. Should I be misting more? Should my HOME be a little higher temps? Please help.
> 
> That said, i do agree that this is the last time I hopefully mess with the frogs for a while and hope it works out well for me. i can always make slits in the saran wrap too....just saying. Thank you!


I like to do a longer misting. Short misting cycles cause the water to sit on the leaves, which evaporates out fairly quickly. A little longer cycle will allow the soil and wood to get a deeper soak. This will slow down how quickly it evaporates out. If you have a good drainage system, I would recommend a slightly longer misting for at least one of the cycles.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Also helpful to note the benefit of cycling dry seasons.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

okay....so just to recap:
The saran wrap with the ventilation "square"/fan (as bad as it may look....) is okay then?
Frogs should be happy as long as they are left alone (which I plan)?
And temp/humidity will increase when it starts to absorb the misting....so leave it the heck alone?
RIGHT??? cool!

1 question: Like I said, i do mist the enclosure a 8PM for 20 seconds (instead of 10).....so the 1 long misting that you guys talk about is IN ADDITION to that cycle....or should I just mist 10 seconds then 20 at 8PM still? Just want to clarify. thank you.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

With all this talk about humidity... how exactly are you measuring humidity? Most of the meters you'll find are junk.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

TxFrogWrangler said:


> It can take weeks,months and longer for them to get acclimated to a new set up or maybe a change up in their set up. > temps,bromeliads location,plants...humidity. so many things can factor in towards any breeding behavior with your pums. Just need to be patient and let them come around. Salt creek isn't a prolific breeder, as far as I know.


Some pairs of Salt Creek's will be more prolific than others, and some Salt Creek's will adjust to their environments more quickly than others. Given the proper setup, diet, environment, microfauna, vitamins, etc. I think SC's could be as prolific as any other small pumilio. Smaller pumilio do seem to be more limited in their tad production and care than a larger pumilio, as most of the larger tad batches I have heard about, or experienced, were larger pums.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I run my longest cycle for 50 seconds. Right now I run 2 cycles a day. My second cycle is only 20 seconds. This will change as I adjust to make dry seasons and wet seasons.


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

djfergu said:


> okay....so just to recap:
> The saran wrap with the ventilation "square"/fan (as bad as it may look....) is okay then?
> Frogs should be happy as long as they are left alone (which I plan)?
> And temp/humidity will increase when it starts to absorb the misting....so leave it the heck alone?
> ...


If its the only tank you have, and you're hand misting, then you can mist early in the morning upon lights on maybe 10secs, middle of the day you can mist 30-45secs where you can refill broms with water and make sure everything absorved its required water and maybe another 10seconds before lights go off... I don't see how that will hurt ya. And yes, ceran wrap all but one fan square is fine. I have breeding in all my tanks and 80% of them are wrapped overhead. But this comes down to what works for you....or better yet the frogs. You're going to try many different methods and you will know when it is right...again, what works for ten guys on here may not work for the next ten and vice versa.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

djfergu said:


> okay....so just to recap:
> The saran wrap with the ventilation "square"/fan (as bad as it may look....) is okay then?
> Frogs should be happy as long as they are left alone (which I plan)?
> And temp/humidity will increase when it starts to absorb the misting....so leave it the heck alone?
> ...


I think you got it. Two things to consider though:

1) you don't need it any hotter. 

2) be careful of fire if you are using lamps around the saran wrap. You can get a piece of glass and just lay it on top of the screen, and, shift it around to adjust the ventilation. I think it's safer.


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

cbreon said:


> Some pairs of Salt Creek's will be more prolific than others, and some Salt Creek's will adjust to their environments more quickly than others. Given the proper setup, diet, environment, microfauna, vitamins, etc. I think SC's could be as prolific as any other small pumilio. Smaller pumilio do seem to be more limited in their tad production and care than a larger pumilio, as most of the larger tad batches I have heard about, or experienced, were larger pums.


Well I guess I directed that towards what we already had in the hobby prior to these past imports...not many available to establish in past years or what was available wasn't breeding...

But it does seem that everything that's been coming in starting with the pop as, have been breeding readily and to my surprise faster than I thought they would/could. Seems like many frogs we thought were a challange back then are now breeding just about for anyone...

These new imports are coming on a mission to breed no matter the size and site


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

TxFrogWrangler said:


> Well I guess I directed that towards what we already had in the hobby prior to these past imports...not many available to establish in past years or what was available wasn't breeding...
> 
> But it does seem that everything that's been coming in starting with the pop as, have been breeding readily and to my surprise faster than I thought they would/could. Seems like many frogs we thought were a challange back then are now breeding just about for anyone...
> 
> These new imports are coming on a mission to breed no matter the size and site


Yeah, I think that the limited bloodlines previously available defintely made some locales more difficult to breed than others. I also think the improvements in husbandry, environment, microfauna, and vitamins have made a big difference in breeding success. I also think the average number of froglets surviving is better too. 

One more factor is forums, when I started there was frognet and although it had a great community, the info available was just not as thorough and detailed as the info now available. If you want to know how to breed pums all the info is out there, you just have to read. This cuts down on some of the trial and error that went in to learning before...


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

frogface said:


> I think you got it. Two things to consider though:
> 
> 1) you don't need it any hotter.
> 
> 2) be careful of fire if you are using lamps around the saran wrap. You can get a piece of glass and just lay it on top of the screen, and, shift it around to adjust the ventilation. I think it's safer.


Personally, I use large pieces of glass from home depot or lowes, they're cheap and there is a lot of flexibility with a piece of glass that can easily be moved to adjust ventilation and easily removed for cleaning...Recently I was going to make mod lids for my zoo meds and exos, but I have decided to continue to use the pieces of glass because of how adjustable the glass makes the vivs...


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Here are Lowe's glass prices as of a few weeks ago:


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree whole heartedly with all comments and will be continuing to keep thhe tank the way it is and leave those frogs alone for a while! Haha.

The only thing I have to address is the light fixture comment:
My light fixture does not heat up very much.....so I should be okay. Correct me if I'm wrong please. Thank you!


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

dang ACE charged me more for glass cutting >: (

and the whole time I thought it was cheap.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

EPIKMUFFIN-
Ace Hardware SHOULD only charge $1.00 per cut. thats what they charge me when I go in there. However.....thier actual prices on glass and/or plexiglas are seemingly through the roof!
It would be beneficial to go to Lowes or Home Depot if you need to actually buy materials and get them ut also IMO. 
Thanks for the comment!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Epikmuffin said:


> dang ACE charged me more for glass cutting >: (
> 
> and the whole time I thought it was cheap.


I go to lowes to get my glass cut. I'm there often and they hook me up with awesome prices 

I went to ace once to get glass and have it cut, came out good, but was alot more $ than lowes.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Brian - not all of the big box stores are allowed to cut glass any longer. I know I never had an issue with it (long ago), and I started running in to issues later.

I believe it varies state by state.

s


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Lowes is the only big box in my area that will still cut glass. BTW, be VERY CAREFUL with the cut glass, it can and will cut your hands easily...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

cbreon said:


> Lowes is the only big box in my area that will still cut glass. BTW, be VERY CAREFUL with the cut glass, it can and will cut your hands easily...


Yes. Run some sandpaper over the edges.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Epikmuffin said:


> dang ACE charged me more for glass cutting >: (
> 
> and the whole time I thought it was cheap.


The local Ace hardware store is way cheaper than either Lowes or Home Depot for glass cuts (and glass costs). This is going to vary by location and state. 

However there can be as much as an 1/8 inch variation in the glass cuts by any of those stores close to me and they can't make thin cuts (3 inches or less in any one direction) so I tend to use the local glass store. I get thicker glass, it comes with the edges sanded, and they can cut it exactly how I want it. 

Ed


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ed said:


> The local Ace hardware store is way cheaper than either Lowes or Home Depot for glass cuts (and glass costs). This is going to vary by location and state.
> 
> However there can be as much as an 1/8 inch variation in the glass cuts by any of those stores close to me and they can't make thin cuts (3 inches or less in any one direction) so I tend to use the local glass store. I get thicker glass, it comes with the edges sanded, and they can cut it exactly how I want it.
> 
> Ed


Plus you're supporting a small business as opposed to a big chain. For those who care.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

jacobi said:


> Plus you're supporting a small business as opposed to a big chain. For those who care.


Our local Ace is a mom and pop franchise store. There are always members of the family working the store so we often check there before we purchase anything. It is only when they don't have it, do we go to the big box stores. 

Ed


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

I agree completely that glass cutting establishments are the very best that you can go to. They can cut it however and whatever size....and like someone said- they can cut any thickness....and they can also cut in the closest proximity to another cut as possible. i had a cut 1 time that was less than 1" from another at my local glass shop.
Aside from that.....my local Ace Hardware is also a mom and pop owned shop and they give extremely great customer service and like I said- $1.00 per cut
Te only thing is that thier glass and plexiglass seems to run higher in price.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Well dangit! I wish I knew where to get some glass cut!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I just go to a small shop that cuts glass. I get it cut, drilled for a misting nozzle, and sanded for about 15 bucks. I mean, is saving a few bucks worth a possible ER trip to get stitches? I think not.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> I just go to a small shop that cuts glass. I get it cut, drilled for a misting nozzle, and sanded for about 15 bucks. I mean, is saving a few bucks worth a possible ER trip to get stitches? I think not.


Good point! A professional would never slash his hand open and have to go to the ER for stitches!

(alternative reply) Why? Do you know someone that actually happened to?

(alternative reply #2) Hey, the economy is tough out there. I'm just doing my part to make sure Dr. Jones can pay his bills too!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/at...temporary-frog-storage-home-temp-home-003.jpg


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL Doug. Oh, well, I guess glass is sharp, no matter who you are


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Haha....thats my reply.....just a good laugh. I needed that.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> Good point! A professional would never slash his hand open and have to go to the ER for stitches!
> 
> (alternative reply) Why? Do you know someone that actually happened to?
> 
> ...


That is why I pay the professional. I don't feel bad when they cut themselves, just like I don't feel bad when a professional alligator wrestler gets his head bit off. I mean, they are supposed to be professional and use it for bragging rights for all the years prior to getting hurt.


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

djfergu said:


> I agree whole heartedly with all comments and will be continuing to keep thhe tank the way it is and leave those frogs alone for a while! Haha.
> 
> The only thing I have to address is the light fixture comment:
> My light fixture does not heat up very much.....so I should be okay. Correct me if I'm wrong please. Thank you!


Don't worry about trying to heat up the tank! In fact, a lot of people worry that their tanks get too hot. Keep your frog room in the 70s and your frog tank will be fine. Just keep misting and bring that humidity up a bit. My tanks go through cycles of humidity where it gets up to at least 99% humidity at times.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah....lately it HAS been at 99% humidity (last 2 day), but it fluxuates alot.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I wish I knew a glass man that delivers to your door and does the install


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

OK....do not get glass cut at Lowes! Handling it for a minute will make you look like you went at it with a Ward scissor hands....not good feeling when a vagillion cuts get infected


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

You guys are making my hands hurt thinking about all of these cuts you are getting haha! TXFROG WRANGLER- Take care of that infection.

I would tell them to use sand paper around the edges of the glass. Thats like a lawsuit waiting to happen if you ask me! Haha.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have 20 plus years in the business, and countless times I've had to stop in at various hardware stores for a piece of glass. I've also done business with at least 8 different glass shop/manufacturers over the years. I can tell you that sanding the edges is NOT the standard. Generally you have to request that. You may or may not have to pay extra. I've run across a few stores that like to put masking tape around the edges for a little protection.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> I have 20 plus years in the business, and countless times I've had to stop in at various hardware stores for a piece of glass. I've also done business with at least 8 different glass shop/manufacturers over the years. I can tell you that sanding the edges is NOT the standard. Generally you have to request that. You may or may not have to pay extra. I've run across a few stores that like to put masking tape around the edges for a little protection.


The glass place I go to always asks me. Most of the time it's do I want the edges polished. I just say sand them enough so I don't slice my hands up


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

If they want to charge you, just call the next glass cutter on the list. You will have a few to choose from if you live in any decent sized city.


----------



## djfergu (Feb 9, 2012)

The thing is that why WOULDN'T you request they sand down/polist the edges? I can see if they charge you more.....but in my experience they usually do it for free. Just sayin'...

TO ALL- be careful! Glass is sharp! Haha.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I just tighten my makita belt sander into the vise and go to town. It really only takes a few minutes, and its not hard. Cut proof goves (cheap) will help, but are not needed if youve got a decent grip


----------

